# 2500 Overheating



## GMC2500HD (Jan 2, 2006)

Just talked to the dealer, they are getting me in today before the big storm. Course the truck has all the plow prep goodies but still overheats sumthing awful with the x blade on it.. I have read so many mixed reviews on here, i kinda doubt that this new cluth will do the trick..My 2004 work truck with the plow all the way up and strait never went over the 210 mark..Now my personal truck is ready to blow she goes in the red so far.. Well we shall see what happens i'll tell you all how it went at the stealer tomorrow.


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

you will be suprised! the clutch update has been 100% fix so far on every truck we had the overheat problem. Goodluck, PT.


----------



## Synergyracing (Nov 10, 2003)

lets get the specs and what goodies your truck has....


----------



## oldsw-31 (Dec 12, 2005)

what is the P/N for the updated clutch ? I have a 05 2500 and I just put a plow on it but didnt notice it running hot.


----------



## GMC2500HD (Jan 2, 2006)

The part # 15710101 As for goodies it's pretty stock besides the K&N intake and the Hypertech programer.. Oh also has Whelen strobes inside the headlights and tails


----------



## oldsw-31 (Dec 12, 2005)

will this p/n be easily seen on the clutch. I will check mine out. Im assuming you got that # from the repair paper work.


----------



## GMC2500HD (Jan 2, 2006)

I wish i knew.. I did just get that part number off of the work order. The good news is, i just took the the truck for a ride with the plow all the way up. It never hit the 210 mark, that was around town and a quick little rip down the highway around 65mph. Definetly seems to have fixed the problem


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Had the same problem on my 02. Dealer finally replaced the fan on Friday... after arguing with them for 3 years. 

it seems to fix the problem. 

Be careful on the "overflow" hose off the fill tank. That silly thing is a $85.00 part and $40 labor. It recycles overflow back into the heater hose. I couldn't prove that the overheating problem caused premature failure of the hose, but at least the extended warrantly fixed the fan cost.


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Is that the p/n for the clutch on a 6.0l?
My truck started running hot on me the other day. The first day and on my way to work it was fine, but on the way home it got hot. I think it was how much I had the heat on that made the difference-I had the heat on high for all but the ride home and even on the way home, once I turned the heat and fan all the way up it cooled right off. It's a jury-rigged fix until I do the upgrade to the better fan clutch. (I don't have the snow-plow-prep package.)


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

The new clutch made a HUGE difference. Never goes over 210 now.


----------



## amar (Jan 25, 2005)

I have an 02 6.0 Boss V 8'2" overheated all the time the clutch update fixed it.


----------



## Mr.PLOWSI (Nov 15, 2004)

*Maybe make a sticky for this overheat problem?*

I was a victim of the fan clutch issue. They changed it, now I'm running perfect. Dunno, just an idea,


----------



## firstclasslawn (Sep 5, 2005)

*Hah!!*

I drove the 03 home 5 hours from central illinois with the V on the front TOWING a 4200lb 03 jeep grand cherokee (flat towing like you would see behind a moterhome) At 65 the whole way....NEVER did it creast 210....I DO have the plow prep package!


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

I have the 05 Sierra with plow prep and a Boss 8 foot trip edge. It never goes over 200 even after plowing for 8 hours straight.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

I had the same problem with my 05 chevy. clutch fan fixed it!


----------



## shop22 (Jan 2, 2006)

i've got an 04 2500hd. had overheating with the fisher v, new clutch fixed it. never gets above 210


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Just a note for the people out there who have the overheating problem but need to get by until they change the clutch: if you run the heater you will bring the temps down.
I've had good luck with this method.


----------



## G-LSCPE (Jan 27, 2006)

Has anyone had this problem covered under warranty?


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

G-LSCPE said:


> Has anyone had this problem covered under warranty?


I think most everyone has.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

G-LSCPE said:


> Has anyone had this problem covered under warranty?


Of course. Is there a better way?


----------



## TulipGrove (Feb 14, 2006)

*Interesting find*

At our local perfomance shop i was told that the 1500/2500 will not overheat due to low speeds and fan "ON". But a highway/faster speeds the truck relies on "AIRFLOW". The probelm is the "AIRFLOW" does not come in the grill...but in the bumper, the two slots under the grill.
They suggested adding an electric fan that will run all the time. This will eliminate overheating as well as increase A/C cooling. They said it would run about $400.00 (not bad for year round help) and mount in front of stock fan.I am planning to do this, has anyone heard of this?
Thanks


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

TulipGrove said:


> At our local perfomance shop i was told that the 1500/2500 will not overheat due to low speeds and fan "ON". But a highway/faster speeds the truck relies on "AIRFLOW". The probelm is the "AIRFLOW" does not come in the grill...but in the bumper, the two slots under the grill.
> They suggested adding an electric fan that will run all the time. This will eliminate overheating as well as increase A/C cooling. They said it would run about $400.00 (not bad for year round help) and mount in front of stock fan.I am planning to do this, has anyone heard of this?
> Thanks


As noted in this thread, the HD's w/ a snowplow package can be corrected by the dealer - mine was done under warranty even though off.

Airflow is the issue. There are good aftermarket electric fan kits that replace (not supplement) the stock fan. Take a look at Summit Auto Racing for : http://store.summitracing.com/defau...eywordSearch&DDS=1&N=115&target=egnsearch.asp

and http://store.summitracing.com/defau...eywordSearch&DDS=1&N=115&target=egnsearch.asp

when you hit the link, scroll down to the fans.. there's been several write-up on how well these work.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Sounds like they are trying to make a buck to me. 

It moves lots of air through the grill. And when the fan kicks on it sucks lotsa air through the grill regardless of speed.

Block your holes in your bumper and drive around a bit(without the blade on ect)......see if your truck starts running alot hotter.(it does get a bit of cooling from those slots but not much) If it got most of the air from those holes your truck would heat up much quicker


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a 2001 1500HD 6.0L, going to put a plow on it this fall. Does this truck have the same problem?


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

Workaholic said:


> I have a 2001 1500HD 6.0L, going to put a plow on it this fall. Does this truck have the same problem?


If it has the snowplow package on it, it is supposed to have the better fan assembly/unit designed to offset the plow restriction.

You'll need to check and verify how it is set up. If it does not have the snow plow package, you'll need to either drive slowly between jobs (35 - 40 mph) or update the fan.


----------

